# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  ne rade mi linkovi na photobucket i picasa?

## MikiMama

Da li netko zna u čemu griješim?
Neke forumašice koriste photobucket i picasu za objavljivanje slika.
Ni jedan od podijeljenih linkova ne uspijevam učitati, zašto?
Što bih trebala učiniti?

Nisam registrirana ni na jednom od ta dva servisa, ni ne želim biti (registrirana sam na fotki).

----------

